# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklierkanker en dieet

## Johnhoks

Hoi,

Ik heb schildklierkanker sinds 2000 en ik ben sindsdien 20 kilo aangekomen, doordat ik met allerlei kwaaltjes heb overgehouden van de 4 radio-aktieve kuren die ik heb gehad en niet meer heb kunnen sporten.
Nu wil ik gaan sporten en gaan camebridgen en dus gaan afvallen.
De vraag is ; is dit goed voor me?!
Kan iemand hier een advies in geven.

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij kan sporten en afvallen nooit kwaad...

Mss toch even raad vragen aan je (huis)arts?

Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## Johnhoks

Hoi,

Dat is wel een idee!
Bedankt ik ga dinsdag beginnen!

Gr. John

----------


## Agnes574

Een arts kan je meteen vertellen hoe je het beste start met sporten en met welke activiteiten  :Wink: 

Hou ons op de hoogte ok?!
Xx Ag

----------


## Johnhoks

Hoi ag,

Bedankt voor je advies, dat zal ik zeker doen.
Ik kom zelf uit de sport met de nodige ervaring, alleen wilde ik medische adviezen inwinnen.
Maar helaas.
Hoe gaat het met jou?

Gr. Xx j

----------

